# Xbox 360 und Externe USB Festplatte (1 TB) - kann die Xbox drauf zugreifen?



## RubenPlinius (9. Mai 2011)

hallo leute

ich habe mir jetzt eine 1tb extern usb festplatte bestellt um darauf meine ganzen urlaubsvideo etc auszulagern (da die auf meiner pc festplatte recht viel platz brauchen mittlerweile ^^) und um den vorteil zu nutzen, dass ich die festplatte an meine xbox hängen könnte und so die videos am fernseher herzeigen könnte, ohne den pc aufdrehen zu müssen

jetzt habe ich aber voller schreck im internet gelesen, dass die xbox 360 nur auf 16gb externen speicher zugreifen kann - stimmt das denn etwa?
an anderer stelle habe ich wiederum gelesen, dass die festplatte nur NTFS formatiert sein muss, damit sie voll gelesen werden kann

ich will die platte ja nicht zum speicerhn von spielständen verwenden sondern zum abspielen meiner eigenen medien...
weiß jemand von euch rat?
hat jemand von euch erfahrung damit?

die extern festplatte brauch ich so oder so, fürs datenauslagern, aber eine enttäuschung wäre es schon wenn die xbox sie nicht lesen könnt 

ich danke euch herzlich für euren rat und eure hilfe!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Mai 2011)

Wenn das im Internet steht würde sagen das es auch Stimmt, sonst gibt es auch eine andere Lösung Tversity damit kannst du die Videos vom Pc aus auf die Box Streamen.


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. Mai 2011)

danke für die antwort 

naja das streamen von pc zu xbox ist ja dank mediacenter kein problem - aber gerade das will ich ja vermeiden 

aber ich hab jetzt noch bissl weiter gestöbert
scheinbar wird unterschieden ob man die festplatte als "memory unit" (für spielstände, demos, etc) nutzen will oder als "read only" medianplatte
im falle der "read only" platte dürfte es, laut foreneinträgen, kein problem sein, solange die platte FAT32 formatiert ist

aber FAT32 hat doch das problem, dass dateien nicht über 4GB groß sein dürfen oder? weiß jemand von euch ob die xbox NTFS unterstützt? (für read only)
an anderer stelle habe ich gelesen, dass man die platte (um dateien > 4 GB darauf speichern zu können) in HFS+ formatieren soll - allerdings habe ich noch nie von HFS+ gehört...hat das irgendwelche vor/nachteile?

danke für euren rat


----------



## suntor (10. Mai 2011)

also ich kann dir sagen, meine 500gb festplatte ist ab und zu an der xbox angeschlossen.
Es klappt denn ich hab da miene filme drauf


----------



## Soulii (10. Mai 2011)

für hsf+ : http://board.gulli.com/thread/1127183-xbox-360-externe-festplatte-fuer-filme-4gb/
allerdings is hsf+ ein mac-format, was nur heißt du brauchst software dafür um die platte dann unter windows lesen zu können

ntfs kann deine xbox nicht lesen

fat32 kann sie lesen , max größe der platte ist dann hm... ich glaub es waren 4 tb, maximale dateigröße sind 2^32 = ~4gig

daher: dateien kleiner 4gig = fat32
oder	dateien größer 4gig = hsf+


----------



## RubenPlinius (10. Mai 2011)

vielen dank 

voll seltsam, dass die xbox weder exFAT noch NTFS lesen kann :/
von ext3/4 will ich ja gar nicht reden xD

wie löst ihr das, wenn ihr filme habt die größer sind als 4gb? gibts es irgendwie einen trick wie man eine datei ohne viel aufwand in 2 teile teilen kann (also in jeweils unter 4G und es so unter FAT32 speichern?


----------

